# Finally posting pictures of one of my newer mares



## hairicane (May 30, 2008)

I have been real busy lately with foaling and trying to get ready for the shows. I have several shetand mares now and have not posted photos of any of them yet. So here is Cat, Registered name--MHPF Cats Little Catera. She is a pinto and when I went to see her she was the only horse in a 20 acre pasture. The lady called her and from way off she came running, mane and tail flying, I already loved her! Turns out she is pregnant and her former owner was afraid to foal her out. So she came home with me to foal and her foal will go back to the former owner once its weaned. I will happily be keeping Cat and she will be bred to my stallion, Pans Cody Earl Grey HOF. Her sire is Town & Countrys Catillac who is sired by Georgetowns Tom Cat HOF and her sires grandsire is Kid Lee. On her dams side she goes to J-Js Ponys and Winks lines among others. Cat is pictured here in photos I took recently. She is bagging up now so wont be too long till her little one arrives.


----------



## kaykay (May 30, 2008)

congrats on a pretty pony!!



They are just too much fun! Cant wait to see your other pics


----------



## muffntuf (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Nice pony!


----------



## MBhorses (May 30, 2008)

she is very pretty.

love her colors


----------



## txminipinto (May 30, 2008)

Very nice! You're building quite a shetland herd. So, um, _[SIZE=10pt]cough[/SIZE]_ don't you have another black and white?


----------



## hairicane (May 30, 2008)

txminipinto said:


> Very nice! You're building quite a shetland herd. So, um, _[SIZE=10pt]cough[/SIZE]_ don't you have another black and white?



LOL, Yes Carin there are several pretty shetland girls I have not announced yet, hint hint



. I am just waiting till I have decent pix of them as I know everyone wants to see pix. So yes there will be more horses announced and more pix soon as I get them taken and downloaded etc.

And for those that may not have seen my stallion here are current pix of Pans Cody Earl Grey HOF.











We will be making our debut in driving together soon at Perry Ga


----------



## txminipinto (May 30, 2008)

Looking good! What division are you showing him in (I forget)? Give Lola a kiss for me and tell her that her baby brother is a little TURD!


----------



## hairicane (May 30, 2008)

txminipinto said:


> Looking good! What division are you showing him in (I forget)? Give Lola a kiss for me and tell her that her baby brother is a little TURD!



Well since I have no clue really I put him in Founation in some of the Country pleasure classes. Does it look like I have him in the right classes? Thanks for any suggestions.





Lola is enjoying her new mini friends, running and playing with the 2 year old girls. Right now just waiting for her to mature and get herself together



.


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations!! I also have a "Cat", mine is by Town and Countrys Catipult, who is by Georgetown's Tom Cat. Mine is three and is in training to drive.

Your "Cat" is gorgeous!!


----------



## txminipinto (May 30, 2008)

hairicane said:


> txminipinto said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good! What division are you showing him in (I forget)? Give Lola a kiss for me and tell her that her baby brother is a little TURD!
> ...



That's where I'd stick him. But what do I know? Glad Lola is having a good time. Were you close to the fires?


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 30, 2008)

The mare and stallion are both very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## hairicane (May 30, 2008)

txminipinto said:


> That's where I'd stick him. But what do I know? Glad Lola is having a good time. Were you close to the fires?



Most of the fires were a good ways away except one that was the next county over. Hope they stay far away!!!


----------

